

Desalination Plant – Person-Week of Water for 58 Cents - mhb
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/534996/megascale-desalination/

======
stevesearer
I really hope that Santa Barbara gets its act together on desalination as we
are solely reliant on rainfall catchment in three area reservoirs. We have a
desalination plant which ran in the 80's for a couple months until the rain
came again, but is now in need of major repairs.

[http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-santa-
barbara-...](http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-santa-barbara-
desal-20150303-story.html)

Apparently water bills would rise by some 30% (from $78 to $108 for average
usage), but that seems like a low cost to pay for living in an area so
susceptible to draught. After all, we already have a desal plant so we clearly
know how bad it can be.

EDIT: We are solely reliant on rainfall catchment unless you are wealthy
enough to have water trucked in to water your lawn :)

------
dsq
Wondeful to see yet another example of human ingenuity at work. such a small
country with oversized contribution to humanity.

